

Goldieblox and the Three MCs - mecredis
http://waxy.org/2013/11/goldieblox_and_the_three_mcs/

======
joezydeco
For your consideration...

[http://boingboing.net/2013/11/24/before-goldieblox-
beasties-...](http://boingboing.net/2013/11/24/before-goldieblox-beasties-
pl.html)

